# Front Tow Hook Problem



## nem15 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, first off I should say I made a side mount bracket for my license plate, and not just using it as a tow hook. Second thing , when I went to screw it in, there was no threads inside the hole. Am I missing something here? Feel as if there should be threads... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

